# Sprint Briggs and Stratton Lawn Mower Magneto Gap



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello

I have a recently picked up an old Briggs and Stratton Sprint lawnmower and have done a complete rebuild on the engine.

I just realized that the book I'm using doesn't have the gap for the magneto.

I had put a bit of gas inside the cylander and there was a loud squek sound (possibly because spark plug wasn't tightned?) , the recoil than kicked back and hit me in the hand.

I have set it to 0.10 with the feeler gauge but I don't want to go any further and cause engine damage or damage to myself. 

So if anyone could supply the gap setting or anymore info about the problems I have had with this engine and what may have caused them it would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*magneto gap*

IF it kicked back and hit your hand, pull starter mechanism and check flywheel key to see if sheared, that will throw it out of time, causing kickback,also points are underneath flywheel, unless it has electronic ignition,if electronic ignition then .010 is fine on magneto gap between coil


http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

It is .10, mitchell's right, make sure the key isn't sheared, if the flywheel nut wasn't put down to the right spec that may shear it. Just spin the flywheel to make sure it doesn't catch and you won't have problems with that.


----------

